# Pinned Raft Lower Eagle... Info?



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Could you provide more details please? Like which side of the river, if it's blocking a main Channel, is there rope splattered all over, or if it's posing a threat to other river users?... I'd hate for there to be another accident like what happened on the upper Colorado. Thanks-


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Could you provide more details please? Like which side of the river, if it's blocking a main Channel, is there rope splattered all over, or if it's posing a threat to other river users?... I'd hate for there to be another accident like what happened on the upper Colorado. Thanks-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


The boat has been removed, not a hazard. It was on a strainer that is already a hazard, so no change there. I'll share more info through the official channels when I can.

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

That strainer isn't anything new, either, one of the many near the bank that is easily spotted and avoided.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/GCFFAvon/posts/1458339867542914

This guy lost his boat from Wolcott. Thinks some one stole it by floating it down river. Could it be the same boat? Seems more likely it wasn't secured completely and maybe left on its own? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

